# Glenwood, Avon and Vail River Bike Paths Closed



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

*GLENWOOD** CANYON** BIKE PATH – SECTION CLOSED DUE TO HIGH WATER*

_Please see __www.cotrip.org__ for updates (as long as this section is closed, it will be noted on the Alerts and Restrictions page)_
_Contact: Nancy Shanks, Regional PR Manager, CDOT Western Slope Regions, (970) 385-1428 office/(970) 749-3579 mobile_

Glenwood Canyon bike path is closed from Grizzly Creek (mile marker 121) to the Colorado River trailhead (mile marker 131) due to high water. *Bicyclists are not allowed to travel on I-70 shoulders over Vail Pass and through Glenwood Canyon.* (For more information on cycling and rules of the road in Colorado, the public may go to: http://bicyclecolo.org/articles/visiting-colorado-to-ride-pg8.htm)
(The Hanging Lake parking lot and hiking trail is closed until August 1 for trail restoration, conducted by the White River National Forest Service.)





*OTHER SECTIONS OF AREA TRAILS CLOSED DUE TO HIGH WATER *
_Contact: Barry Smith, Eagle County Emergency Manager, 970-328-3545 or __[email protected]_

_From __http://www.eaglecounty.us/__ Dated June 8, 2010:_ Several area recreation trails are closed until further notice due to high water. Flooding is predicted to reach a high point this afternoon and evening according to the National Weather Service, which has issued a flood warning for Eagle County until 8 p.m. June 8.

In Vail, portions of the recreation path that are closed include the bike path from West Forest Road to the Glen Lyon building, the bike path from Sunburst to East Vail, and the pedestrian bridge at Bighorn Park. The Dowd Junction recreation path is open again today (June 8) after being closed for the majority of the evening on June 7 due to the high water and a washout of a stone wall. The path will be closed at sunset tonight (June 8) and will reopen tomorrow (June 9) at sunrise. Monitoring of the path will continue *(see press release, below).* For more information, visit www.vailgov.com. 
In Avon, the whitewater viewing platform is closed due to damage and will remain closed for several weeks. The section of the regional trail system from Avon Road near Starbucks to the west boundary of the town near Arrowhead has reopened as of 8 a.m. June 8. For more information, visit www.avon.org.
The Gypsum to Dotsero section of the regional trail system is closed, beginning one-half mile west of the Gypsum BLM campground. Trail users must detour to Highway 6 and are advised to use caution. 
Additional trail closures may occur if necessary. All community members are advised to stay away from waterways; banks are unstable and can collapse without notice. Rafting, kayaking, fishing and other water activities are highly discouraged due to the amount of debris in the rivers. 
Subscribe to EC Alert at www.ecalert.org to receive free real-time emergency information to a cell phone, pager or other electronic device via text message and/or e-mail.


----------

